# Help advice needed!



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

It's day 65 and willow is really restless, just doesnt know what to do with herself,
I have a box set up for her upstairs that she doesnt really bother with, one behind the sofa in the sitting room and one under the diningroom table, all places she likes to lie.
Today she keeps laying down in the litter tray  i keep moving her out and she keeps going back, help what should i do?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Heavenleigh said:


> It's day 65 and willow is really restless, just doesnt know what to do with herself,
> I have a box set up for her upstairs that she doesnt really bother with, one behind the sofa in the sitting room and one under the diningroom table, all places she likes to lie.
> Today she keeps laying down in the litter tray  i keep moving her out and she keeps going back, help what should i do?


She may well be restless for some time. I read another thread like this but cannot think what the advice was. Useless!!

I will go and search for it.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds like it's looking like it is soon. If you really don't want her in the litter tray move it outof her way (she may be mistaking the early part of labour with needing the loo but then when she gets there realsies that it isn't that after all. Just keep her close and keep re-assuring her. Try to let her do what she wants (within reason), maybe put a box where the litter tray is. The calmer and more self assured you are the calmer she will be.

OOO, excitment!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

years ago i made up boxes for my cat and she had them in my daughters dolls pram,  good luck and keep us posted, they can be stubborn cant they,


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

spid said:


> Sounds like it's looking like it is soon. If you really don't want her in the litter tray move it outof her way (she may be mistaking the early part of labour with needing the loo but then when she gets there realsies that it isn't that after all. Just keep her close and keep re-assuring her. Try to let her do what she wants (within reason), maybe put a box where the litter tray is. The calmer and more self assured you are the calmer she will be.
> 
> OOO, excitment!


Yes, do that! 

I am very excited ! Oh dear I was hoping to switch the pc off this afternoon.


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you both i'm bricking it! i dont think i was this nervous when i was going into labour.
I have cleaned out the litter for the third time this morning and she seems to have settled under the dining room table, i cant sit still for more than 5 minutes before checking on her, just have images of newborn gunky kittens covered in cat litter :eek6:


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> years ago i made up boxes for my cat and she had them in my daughters dolls pram,  good luck and keep us posted, they can be stubborn cant they,


lol tell me about it, i have my daughters bedroom door permenantly shut because if she decided to go in their i would never find her.

I really wanted her upstairs in the box up there, but i have a feeling she will chose one of the places with the most traffic in the house!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Heavenleigh said:


> Thank you both i'm bricking it! i dont think i was this nervous when i was going into labour.
> I have cleaned out the litter for the third time this morning and she seems to have settled under the dining room table, i cant sit still for more than 5 minutes before checking on her, just have images of newborn gunky kittens covered in cat litter :eek6:


Don't brick it! You will be fine. Some sort of weird & nervy instincts kick in!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mellowma said:


> Don't brick it! You will be fine. Some sort of weird & nervy instincts kick in!!


ha ha that made me smile, lol,


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

she cant lie still, she settles down closes her eyes then 2 mins later she is up and shifting about as though she cant get comfortable. Hoping this is it and i dont have to go through days of this.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

They do keep going to their trays when things are about to move, usually to try and go. It maybe its cooler in the tray. Some breeds at shows prefer to sleep in their litter trays (usually the ones where the owners have spent hours grooming them  feline revenge  ) If you are worried about her starting and having one in there in between checks, I would take the litter out and replace it with some torn up kitchen paper or newpaper, just until she is under way.

Another thought, is it a hooded tray ? It could be the darkness she likes, are all the boxes you have set up for her made like dark warm caves ?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Heavenleigh said:


> Thank you both i'm bricking it! i dont think i was this nervous when i was going into labour.
> I have cleaned out the litter for the third time this morning and she seems to have settled under the dining room table, i cant sit still for more than 5 minutes before checking on her, just have images of newborn gunky kittens covered in cat litter :eek6:


Wow, I do hope it 'sbefore 5pm. Any excitment past 5pm and I cannot sleep. 

No, I think kitties are on their way today. Is she licking her bottom yet ? Being very affectionate, liking tummy rubs ?

Although all not cats are the same. Obviously.


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Saikou said:


> They do keep going to their trays when things are about to move, usually to try and go. It maybe its cooler in the tray. Some breeds at shows prefer to sleep in their litter trays (usually the ones where the owners have spent hours grooming them  feline revenge  ) If you are worried about her starting and having one in there in between checks, I would take the litter out and replace it with some torn up kitchen paper or newpaper, just until she is under way.
> 
> Another thought, is it a hooded tray ? It could be the darkness she likes, are all the boxes you have set up for her made like dark warm caves ?


What a great idea am about to rip up loads of newspaper, the thought of a paper mache is slightly more appealing than a pebble dashed one!

No her litter tray is an open one, and all three boxes are large with her favourite blankets (my expensive throws) in them and covered at the top. Once she starts having proper contractions is it ok to move her to a box and sit with her there?


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Wow, I do hope it 'sbefore 5pm. Any excitment past 5pm and I cannot sleep.
> 
> No, I think kitties are on their way today. Is she licking her bottom yet ? Being very affectionate, liking tummy rubs ?
> 
> Although all not cats are the same. Obviously.


She keeps trying to lick her nether regions but is struggling to get there! she is so huge she looks like she could burst :yikes:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Not long now then I expect - only move her whilst she is giving birth if you really have to. She might not want to go and then you might stress her. I moved Minnii once she had had them all. If paper mache kittens don't appeal put an old towel down as well.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Things are definitely moving then. I would say its OK to move her once she is actually in labour and having contractions, unless she is REALLY adamant she doesn't want to be there, then I wouldn't stress her out. I would cover the blankets though with old towels, they could get very messy


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

All good advice there - let us know how it gos - a blow by blow (or contraction by contraction) account would be wondeful!


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

She is lay in the middle of the sitting room rug now,with one leg in the air and cleaning her teats!


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Can you visably see the contractions? she is lay on her side and keeps kicking her back legs out


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

I am getting jittery waiting for some news, can you put another litter tray next to the one she want's to be in, & put bedding in the one she keeps going into?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I couldn't see the minor ones - Minnii just lay on her side and panted really hard for about 30 secs and then with a huge squish the kitten came out. Some can see them, some can't. Is she still on the rug? Try to put a towel under her if you can - it can get quite messy!


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Aww so excited for you good luck with it all


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww how exciting, cant wait,


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

she has moved from the rug to the box behind the sofa,


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That's good!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If you put your hand on her side, you can feel the contractions even if you can not see them. Their stomach feels really hard and more rounded than before, if that makes sense. Stretching out their back legs is also a sign.


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

When you can see the contractions a kitten will be well on the way. Keeping everything crossed for you! x


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

i need to organise someone to pick the kids up from school, going to run now, it's only next door but one wont take me more than a couple of minutes


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Kids sorted and 4 year old out the way for the afternoon now! wow i'm so unfit just running two doors down and back im breathless


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

is it her due day today? im on day 67!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Heavenleigh said:


> Kids sorted and 4 year old out the way for the afternoon now! wow i'm so unfit just running two doors down and back im breathless


   i bet your sat biting your nails, lol, good luck,xxxxxxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

kiara said:


> is it her due day today? im on day 67!!!!!


It's day 65 today i was expecting Saturday for some reason, but she is pretty spot on.
Bless you, hope the labour vibes come your way soon x


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

a creamy jelly like blob has just come out of her and she is starting to push!


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

awwww, how exciting.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww i have to go up the school in a minute,lol,,,,,,
i will have to run, so i dont miss anything,


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

creamy jelly blob is the show. Lets hope you get kitts very soon


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh yes!! Very exciting. Good girl having them in the afternoon.


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

1 st kitten here


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Woot woot- is she cleaning them? Don't worry if she doesn't eat the placenta now - Minnii ate hers afterwards. Is she biting through the cord?


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Shes cleaning it but the placenta is still inside her! and kitten is still attatched


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Dont worry it will soon come out,congrats:thumbsup:good luck and dont forget piccys


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Heavenleigh said:


> Shes cleaning it but the placenta is still inside her! and kitten is still attatched


Give her time.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww good luck, congratulations,


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Is it out yet ?


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Kitten 2 is here


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Is it out yet ?


yes she is eating it now


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I guess 5 :thumbsup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yay! This has to beat watching 60 minute makeover 

It's quite stressful though. 

Are you nin that nervy anxious state of mind?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I think the worst bit is when the kittens are making so much noise mum is more interested in them than the one hanging half out!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww great news,xxxxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

DOn't worry just yet - the next kitten should push it out. It won't hurt the kitten to stay attached for a while. Is this the girl that you thought had a lot in her?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> I think the worst bit is when the kittens are making so much noise mum is more interested in them than the one hanging half out!!


Oh yes, very stressful!

Although i am a little bit jealous too. Mine are 8 weeks today!

I think we will have....... 5.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

i hope its my turn soon. my girl can hardley move shes so big!! xxx


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Think she's having a little rest, one is snuggled in and the other is trying to climb back in the exit!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Heavenleigh said:


> Think she's having a little rest, one is snuggled in and the other is trying to climb back in the exit!


lol:laugh:


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

The thunder has just started, trust willow to give birth in the middle of a thunder storm!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

My bottom is numb.

I will go and make some tea while, Willow is resting.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have run all the way home from school, the kids are huffing and puffing, hope i havent missed anything,


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

She is quite happily cleaning and feeding the 2 she has but i'm sure that there are more to come!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

wow 2 already, just popped off to do some work :thumbup1: that was quick :thumbup: Congratulations. You need a web cam set up


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Saikou said:


> wow 2 already, just popped off to do some work :thumbup1: that was quick :thumbup: Congratulations. You need a web cam set up


aawww yes, that would be brilliant, !!!!!


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

number 3 here


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you sexed them? Colours?


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

spid said:


> Have you sexed them? Colours?


Cant really tell yet, dont want to get in too close until she has finished x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww its exciting, yes what colours are they,


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes do tell the colours,...

I am on my 5th Rich Tea biscuit.


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

from the look of it the first two are black with white feet, the third looks to be a black/silver tabby all look semi long haired like mum, but cant really get in close enough to see.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mellowma said:


> Yes do tell the colours,...
> 
> I am on my 5th Rich Tea biscuit.


aww i really fancy a cuppa now and a biccy,


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Awww much cuteness!

My husband thinks I am *obsessed* with cat birthing. 

Do you think she has more ?

Are you calm.? I was shaking like a leaf for a good hour....or 5!

On here, sorry I am being rude, have a rich tea, and a cup of Tea!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mellowma said:


> Awww much cuteness!
> 
> My husband thinks I am *obsessed* with cat birthing.
> 
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: you do make me laugh,


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: you do make me laugh,


Oh good. I do aim to please! Just kidding. Seriously though ,I have now ate 8 biscuits. 

Okay, back to Willow, how/what is she doing ?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mellowma said:


> Oh good. I do aim to please! Just kidding. Seriously though ,I have now ate 8 biscuits.
> 
> Okay, back to Willow, how/what is she doing ?


8 bicuits,  you will not be wanting your tea, !!!!!!
yes how is Willow,any signs of any more,??


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

She's having another little rest and eating the last placenta, all three are suckling away and willow hasn't made a peep not even a little yelp. Just had a little feel of her tummy and i'm sure i can still feel wriggling and she is still huge!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Heavenleigh said:


> She's having another little rest and eating the last placenta, all three are suckling away and willow hasn't made a peep not even a little yelp. Just had a little feel of her tummy and i'm sure i can still feel wriggling and she is still huge!


Oh she's a clever girl.

I can only stay for another wee while. It's almost 5pm.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mellowma said:


> Oh she's a clever girl.
> 
> I can only stay for another wee while. It's almost 5pm.


dont worry i will keep watch for ya,


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> dont worry i will keep watch for ya,


Ah good. Keep it nice and light hearted. Heavenleigh has had a rubbish week.

Well that was* Last* week now!

This week is a good week - kittens!!!!!!


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

Yay, more babies! Congrats and make sure you take lots of pics  Well done Willow!


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

Wish I had a biscuit for my coffee...

:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

bimbleweb said:


> Wish I had a biscuit for my coffee...
> 
> :001_rolleyes:


Here, have one of mine.

I refuse to divulge how many I ate in total but I shall not be having dinner/tea tonight...it was very stressful earlier when Willow did not pass her placenta, within like...5 seconds!!  I always reach for the biscuits.


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Here, have one of mine.


Thank you! 



mellowma said:


> I refuse to divulge how many I ate in total but I shall not be having dinner/tea tonight...it was very stressful earlier when Willow did not pass her placenta, within like...5 seconds!!  I always reach for the biscuits.


LOL

Any sign of any more yet?


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

The kittens are suckling and she is asleep :yikes: just sat with my hand on her tummy and there is at least one more in there! What do i do now?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

They quite often have a gap, can be quite long. I've just had one born near 48 hrs after his siblings. I knew he was in there but thought he was dead. Booked her into the vets the next day and she had him in the evening - alive


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Saikou said:


> They quite often have a gap, can be quite long. I've just had one born near 48 hrs after his siblings. I knew he was in there but thought he was dead. Booked her into the vets the next day and she had him in the evening - alive


That's reassuring to know, she is really content and chilled out, from the size of her i really wouldn't be suprised if there was more than one left in there.


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww just got a peek at one and it is black with a white mohican stripe from it's nose to the back of it's head


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I would take you cue from her, if she is happy and relaxed then just keep an eye on her. If you can still feel the kittens inside moving then theres nothing to worry about. Its a waiting game. If anything changes then I would just check with your vet.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Heavenleigh said:


> Aww just got a peek at one and it is black with a white mohican stripe from it's nose to the back of it's head


You will have to give him a red indian name  You are being very restrained, if they aren't sucking she probably won't mind you handling them, if you want a closer look. She how she reacts. They ideally need be weighed every day anyway, handling them is the best thing, as long as it doesn't stress Mum out too much, but if she trusts you she shouldn't mind.


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Our vet is open until 8, i think i'll leave it til seven as she is really content in herself then give them a quick ring just for advice, They are really helpful and happy to offer advice over the phone x


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Saikou said:


> You will have to give him a red indian name  You are being very restrained, if they aren't sucking she probably won't mind you handling them, if you want a closer look. She how she reacts. They ideally need be weighed every day anyway, handling them is the best thing, as long as it doesn't stress Mum out too much, but if she trusts you she shouldn't mind.


She is very happy for me to nosy in the box and stroke her and them, i did try to pick one up but it was clamped onto the teat so hard it wouldn't let go lol so i felt sorry for it and left it alone.
I am going to weigh them later, dying to get a proper look at them and take a couple of piccies x


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Heavenleigh said:


> She is very happy for me to nosy in the box and stroke her and them, i did try to pick one up but it was clamped onto the teat so hard it wouldn't let go lol so i felt sorry for it and left it alone.
> I am going to weigh them later, dying to get a proper look at them and take a couple of piccies x


Congratulations Leigh! 

I saw your thread the other day, and I'm glad that you decided to come back.

The forum is great for advice,as I have seen here, and not just bickering. xx


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> Congratulations Leigh!
> 
> I saw your thread the other day, and I'm glad that you decided to come back.
> 
> The forum is great for advice,as I have seen here, and not just bickering. xx


I know, i was in panic mode and didnt know where to turn, the first thing that popped into my head was asking for advice here, so it can't be all bad, and on the whole i have realised that the majority are wonderful x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

She might go until tomorrow - as long as she isn't distressed sh should be fine.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Heavenleigh said:


> I know, i was in panic mode and didnt know where to turn, the first thing that popped into my head was asking for advice here, so it can't be all bad, and on the whole i have realised that the majority are wonderful x


I'm so glad...you've had a really exciting day today!!! xx


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

looks like she is gearing up for #4


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

woo hoo, im sat here with my cup of tea waiting, excited,


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Number 4 here, wasn't breathing had to pick it up and rub it with a towel, still sounds a little gunked up!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Heavenleigh said:


> Number 4 here, wasn't breathing had to pick it up and rub it with a towel, still sounds a little gunked up!


oh no, make sure its mouth and nose are clear,


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> oh no, make sure its mouth and nose are clear,


It's squeeling like a piglett now :thumbsup:


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Aww congrats just read this thread from start to finish you have had a busy day has anyone made you a cuppa lol , do you think there are anymore?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Heavenleigh said:


> It's squeeling like a piglett now :thumbsup:


thats brilliant, and clever you, you said there was another one, well done, xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You're a pro now - even got a kit breathing! Way to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

4 kits!!!   how many more?! whats happening!? what colours?!! WOoo!!! :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Taylorbaby said:


> 4 kits!!!   how many more?! whats happening!? what colours?!! WOoo!!! :laugh: :thumbsup:


...........


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

ooo just caught up! congrats! anymore on their way?


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

spid said:


> You're a pro now - even got a kit breathing! Way to go! :thumbsup:


I have spent the last 6 or so weeks reading every artical on cat birthing i could find. To be honest i probably read too much and scared myself alot more than i needed to!


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

charliegirl1983 said:


> Aww congrats just read this thread from start to finish you have had a busy day has anyone made you a cuppa lol , do you think there are anymore?


Im starving lol my dinner is in the fridge everyone else have had theirs and i darent leave this room.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Heavenleigh said:


> I have spent the last 6 or so weeks reading every artical on cat birthing i could find. To be honest i probably read too much and scared myself alot more than i needed to!


ha ha ha bless you, well i am glad you have 4 safe arrivals,


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations  Now where are the pics


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

oh well done heavenleigh! glad williow is doing great and her babies too!!is it all quite now or is there more to come do you think?
julie


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

She's settled again, not sure if there are anymore, will try and feel her tummy in a bit, just trying to give her a rest.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww HUGE congratulations to you xx Sounds like Willow has been a great first time mum & you have been a fab support! I look forward to seeing piccies xx


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Right just grabbed them for a quick weigh in, 
kitten 1 (stripe on it's head) 110g,
Kitten 2, thought was black and white but on closer inspection has silver legs and a silver sheen to it's black body 112g
Kitten 3, the larger of the black/silver tabby's 115g
Kitten 4 smaller black/silver tabby 107g

With them all being black and silver does this rule out a mating with a ginger cat then? just curious?
Plus are those weights acceptable? xx


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

awww, bless them, they are lovely weights. my last litter started at 80-100g. so thats great.


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Congratulations well done mummy cat, Good Luck with it all , dont forget the piccies once there all settled


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Heavenleigh said:


> Right just grabbed them for a quick weigh in,
> kitten 1 (stripe on it's head) 110g,
> Kitten 2, thought was black and white but on closer inspection has silver legs and a silver sheen to it's black body 112g
> Kitten 3, the larger of the black/silver tabby's 115g
> ...


Very good weights! very chunky kits! :laugh:

Dont know about the ginger mating...where are the experts?!


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

her leg is going again, i think there may be another


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

::yikes: wow she is a little tinker!!! have you managed to get your dinner yet?


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

charliegirl1983 said:


> ::yikes: wow she is a little tinker!!! have you managed to get your dinner yet?


Noooooo! Im starving


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Oooh new fur babies.

Congratulations to you and Willow. Glad they're not all covered in litter

Welcome to the world, little ones.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Just read this from start to finish (always play catch up after a day at work). Congratulations on the 4 kittens. Is she having a fifth? 

Hope you've managed to have your dinner. If not, get your OH to bring it to you.


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of Willows babies. You and Willow did brilliantly.

As to the issue of the ginger tom...... no it isn't him!! Because of the white in the kittens it will be either a black and white or possible a grey and white.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Heavenleigh said:


> I have spent the last 6 or so weeks reading every artical on cat birthing i could find. To be honest i probably read too much and scared myself alot more than i needed to!


Me too.

yay! You done great. As did Willow.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

did it stay at 4, or was there a 5th,


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> did it stay at 4, or was there a 5th,


She finished at 4 :0)


----------

